# removing/replacing bathroom vanity countertop



## olinda12 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm getting ready to remove my existing bathroom laminate countertop (with a laminate splash guard and small metal strip around the splash guard). I want to reuse the vanity and both sinks in my new counter top. What's the best way to go about the demo without damaging the walls (around the splash guard), the sinks or the cabinets?

Thanks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 14, 2009)

It sounds to me like it's just the laminate itself glued to the wall with a edge piece. I have never been able to get these off with at least a little damage but most cases was not a big job to repair. There is quite often caulking around and silicone under the sink. Using a sharp utility knife cut this with care not to slip and it usually will lift off after you have disconnected the plumbing and the sink holders under the sink. The counter top is usually just screwed from inside the cabinet. Of course a picture of this would be nice. Good luck.


----------

